# Coyote kills deer in Fargo



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Did anyone else see this? It was on the Fargo Country Club golf course in Fargo. There are always alot of deer there, but a coyote right in town? WILD! http://www.wday.com/event/article/id/43686/group/homepage/


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool story!

Coyotes area very adaptable to urban life. Central Park in NYC has had a pack of coyotes living in it, and a few years ago in Chicago a coyote wandered into a Quiznos and laid in the drink cooler to escape the heat wave the city was experiencing.


----------



## HuntingFishing (Mar 16, 2011)

That is a crazy story. The coyotes are running rampant where I live.


----------

